# DVV trophee



## BalkanExpress (5 Jan 2020)

On the tram, heading to the DVV trophee race on the campus of the universities of Brussels.

20 years I have lived here and my first time watching cross

Rubbish photos to follow


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jan 2020)

Available live on youtubes. GCN Racing


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 Jan 2020)

This really is a cyclo-cross race on a university campus! Elite women just started


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 Jan 2020)

I have my own live feed


----------



## Spartak (5 Jan 2020)

@BalkanExpress ..... Thanks for the heads up watching live via GCN YouTube channel 👍...


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 Jan 2020)

Quality field


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 Jan 2020)

Clichéd photo of the day


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 Jan 2020)

Vantage point sorted for the men's race. The orange hats are from the Dutch speaking university, (there is also a French speaking university on the campus) for some reason the hats have foxes ears


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 Jan 2020)

MvDP ridding away from the group to almost certainly win.


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 Jan 2020)

40 second lead one lap to go.he simply dropped the hammer on the 5th lap, openned a gap and was gone.


----------

